# Feeling betrayed by a stranger!!



## mysticjewel (Dec 31, 2009)

Curious, why my husband hates everything, everyone, and just life in general. He told me he was co-dependant when we met; two years ago, of course I didn't think he was.
Lately, he is so needy, jealous and critical of my happiness. I have (3) awesome children (who are minors) from a previous marriage. He tells me I put them first and he feels ignored. I feel like I have to choose between my husband and children. He hates my xhusband. I work from home; and have an office in my room. He is constantly distracting me from my job, and tells me I avoid him. What I avoid is fighting with him. He is 50 yrs old and has nothing to show for it. Terrible credit, a car that's falling apart and no motivation. He is a dreamer and blames everything and everyone for his problems. He hates his job; but does not look elsewhere. He promises things to me and his own children; but doesn't follow-through on anything. 

I've never been on a sight like this, so I'm not sure what I'm suppose to do or post. Any suggestions?

Tray


----------



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Tray is this something new. Did he have a total behavior change or did you see some of these traits before you married?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mysticjewel (Dec 31, 2009)

Honestly, he did have these behaviors; I ignored and thought it would change.


----------



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well mystic I know you may not like this but you did know the fine print before you signed the contract. Not anything you can do to change him. You need to figure out if you can change the way you react to him. Sorry your hurting right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mysticjewel (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the imput,,, you're right. I rushed the whole process and followed what my parents wanted me to do at the time; and what would make him happy. Meaning marriage.
I was going through a very difficult time. This was two years ago. He got fired over a year ago, and hasn't been the same. I'm not hurting at all. In fact, I fee guilty for being happy, loving my career and having a beautiful relationship with my kids. I'm full. I do include him in everything, and he resists. Maybe it's a mid-life crisis. He assures me, he wasn't like this when he lived in NY. Not so sure I believe him.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

HI! and Happy New Year!

So, he has bad credit has not much to show for 50 years, married you and now you say he's jealous of your happiness /success? You added that you married for the wrong reasons (or were rushed at best) and you are really wondering what to do?
Sorry for sarcasm. 
He should be proud of you.
You should NEVER EVER EVER feel guilty for being in a good place in life and happy.

My opinion. ( as I read only your side) Is that he needs to figure our his issues QUICKLY or you need to CUT it almost as quick. 

He is not there for himself and simply demands your time. Argh this does not even begin to ask what is he doing (or could do for that matter) for you?

Oh and last thing.... next time, don't worry so much about yer parents and make sure you are doing it for the right reasons, are ready and with a person who actually dedicates themselves to adding to your life... not sucking it from you.

Hope I don't come off as mean  Im really not!!
From your side of the story, he just really seems BAAAAAD.


----------

